# Auction Jackpot Today



## Wdnich (Aug 21, 2014)

Major manufacturing company was going out of business, and hit their auction today. Surprisingly  got some good deals, ended up buying way more than I could ever use. But some I will resell, to defray my costs. I really hated buying big lots, but when I compared prices during the preview yesterday and last night, I came out way ahead.

I ended up with:
 4inch vise for my drill dress
9 inch  rotary index table
misc tooling 
misc set up
two sets of 2-13 micrometers
22 mitutoyo micrometers
2  8" mitutoyo digital calipers
3  6" mitutoyo digital calipers
8 sets of gauge block sets
18 various magnetic base
Complete magnetic base set
2 lista work tables one for shop one for reloading

Made some new friends over the last two days. Had a couple of guys I was bidding against wanting to swap items I did not for some of my multiples. So in the end may end up with some of the stuff I lost bids on.

The sad thing was I went for mainly for the cutting and milling lots, and they lumped them into huge lots that quickly shot out of my price range. But hanging till the end when they did the measuring lots, I think I made out real well.

I got a major lesson on who the majors players were in the auction, and when they bid on a lot I was interested in, I could write it off real quick.

Pick up everything early next week, will post photos then.


----------



## 6530 (Aug 23, 2014)

Wdnich said:


> Major manufacturing company was going out of business, and hit their auction today. Surprisingly  got some good deals, ended up buying way more than I could ever use. But some I will resell, to defray my costs. I really hated buying big lots, but when I compared prices during the preview yesterday and last night, I came out way ahead.
> 
> I ended up with:
> 4inch vise for my *drill dress*
> ...




Congratulations.  Can't wait to see it...does it have an empire waist?


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice score.


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 23, 2014)

Cool find, I bet you are exited for the delivery.


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes I have a little over hour drive to pick everything up.

6530- Actually a bit of flare at the waist. My grandmother and mother made custom wedding dresses , when I was young, and hanging out at the shop in the late evenings after school, you pick up alot. I never would of imagined someone on the machinist forum making that reference to my misspelling.


----------



## francist (Aug 23, 2014)

Wdnich said:


> Yes I have a little over hour drive to pick everything up.
> 
> 6530- Actually a bit of flare at the waist. My grandmother and mother made custom wedding dresses , when I was young, and hanging out at the shop in the late evenings after school, you pick up alot. I never would of imagined someone on the machinist forum making that reference to my misspelling.



Perhaps because A-line would have been just soooo wrong... )

-frank


----------



## 6530 (Aug 23, 2014)

francist said:


> Perhaps because A-line would have been just soooo wrong... )
> 
> -frank


I personally prefer deep V-neck dresses, but that's just me.  Lol.


----------



## middle.road (Aug 23, 2014)

Wdnich said:


> Major manufacturing company was going out of business, and hit their auction today. Surprisingly  got some good deals, ended up buying way more than I could ever use. But some I will resell, to defray my costs. I really hated buying big lots, but when I compared prices during the preview yesterday and last night, I came out way ahead.



Was this on-line? Where at?
Then I missed it 

How were the prices?

_Dan


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 23, 2014)

SECO in Lenoir City closed their plant their. I went over, and it was online. Some of the prices went way up there. They sold a brand new gun drill for 42k with everything, I looked up the price and the base machine was 465k. Some prices were good towards the end. Some got real outrageous. I went for tooling and such, and they lumped everything into two huge lots. I got some good deals on what I won.


----------



## middle.road (Aug 24, 2014)

Wdnich said:


> SECO in Lenoir City closed their plant their. I went over, and it was online. Some of the prices went way up there. They sold a brand new gun drill for 42k with everything, I looked up the price and the base machine was 465k. Some prices were good towards the end. Some got real outrageous. I went for tooling and such, and they lumped everything into two huge lots. I got some good deals on what I won.



OH BLOODY <*expletive deleted*> !!! :angry::angry::angry:

I'm 15 minutes away from there! how the devil did I miss it? <whimper> 
Well I guess I can take solace in the fact I didn't spend anything. Spilt milk and all that.
But still - that had to be one heck of an auction... 
Now I have to resist the temptation to go look it up.

_Dan


----------



## mcostello (Aug 24, 2014)

No crying in Your spilt milk.)


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 25, 2014)

Made the trip to Lenoir City today to pick up the auction stuff. Spent an hour or so talking with the old employees. Buncha a really nice guys.





























































Vise and rotary pics to come. They outside and didnt want to go outside tonight for pics.

Was funny as the older employees was helping me, a few of them commented about how the older non digital tools had been stored for years. The one commented that for the previous 4 months prior to the sale they hauled out 8-10 commercial dumpsters a month to the dump filled with stuff. Said management did not want to hassle with all of it. I asked to scrap and they said no to the dump, with manual, other furniture all kinds of stuff. I wished I knew which dump I would go digging.


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 26, 2014)

Also, if you see something you might be interested in let me know. As always I try to pass along to the forums I am a member off in anyway I can. I will pass along 5% of anything I sell in a donation to the site, to help defray the costs associated with running this great site. If I broke a rule let me know and I will correct it. Some have asked me in private messages so passing it along. I always end up with extra stuff from auctions, I would rather it go to our members for their usage. I have a lot of going through on the stuff and cleaning and figuring out on it.


----------



## middle.road (Aug 27, 2014)

Wdnich said:


> <...........> they hauled out 8-10 commercial dumpsters a month to the dump filled with stuff. Said management did not want to hassle with all of it. I asked to scrap and they said no to the dump, with manual, other furniture all kinds of stuff.   <...............>



Where's is the _*>SMACK-UPSIDE-da-HEAD<*_ emoticon??? Another chapter to add to the 'crying shame' stories


----------



## timvercoe (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice score, If some of the mitutoyo mics are for sale I'd sure be interested, also a good brand of gauge blocks. Easiest to reach me at rockettelectric@gmail.com

Thanks for the post 

Tim


----------



## hman (Aug 29, 2014)

Beaudacious haul!!!!  Congratulations:man:


----------



## Wdnich (Sep 19, 2014)

I have finished sorting through everything. Some things went back to starrett for repairs, somethings were just not even up to par to sale. I responded to everyone I got a private message from. I try to be fair in dealings with everyone, I do business with. If you sent me an email or private message, and did not get response let me know. Look through pics and let me know. I would much rather theses items go to forum members than to ebay. Our hobby can be expensive at times, trust me I know that.

As soon as I load up some more pics on photobucket, will put in the links, and let everyone take a look at how I broke them down. Antyhing I sell 10 percent goes back to the forum to maintain. I will list in classifieds also.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 20, 2014)

Good on ya! I'll keep my eyes open and see if any of the digital calipers are left and if I can afford them. Mine switch off when you zero then which is inconvenient


----------

